# Problem with Philips BDP2285 Bluray (SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!)



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I finaly found the proper number/name of the product so yall know what kind of player i have (hopefuly) heres the thing: it also supposed to play MP4 videos i put on a DVD-R. its been doing great until now. now it just will not play. not even from my USB drive. at first it will play them but when i try to play a vidio again nothing happens. and then i turn the power off and on again and it plays agin... only for a while. Now it doesnt seem to play MP4 DVD-Rs at all. only reg. blu ray and DVDs. please i need help with this. this is the only place where i can play these DVD-Rs i made. :facepalm::banghead: im at my witts end!!!


----------

